# CR Industries Muscle car giveaway



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thought I would try running this again. Still trying to complete my collection of memorabilia from my car's history.

Wanted to buy or copy any literature advertising the CR Muscle Car sweepstakes held in 1986. Contest was for a restored 65 GTO HT given away by CR Industries, Elgin ILL. My understanding that this contest was advertised in Motor Trend, Hot Rod magazine. etc. Also wall posters that were used in auto parts stores. Any material would be of interest. Thank you


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Do you have the give away car? I have one of the heavy cardboard displays from an auto parts store. I got it back in 1986 after the contest was over. Not sure that I want to sell it but I would be willing to have it duplicated for you.

P.S. I tried to attach it but I am having trouble. I need to convert it from TIF file to JPEG. Anybody know how to do that?


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

OK, I think I figured it out.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Thanks for the reply 6T5GOAT. Yes, I have owned the 'give a way' car since the late 90's. Car has been a pleasure to drive and own, to this date I have had absolutely no problems with it. When I got the car, I was able to track down a copy of the cardboard stand and pad of blank entry forms. Thanks for your offer, but I am looking more for posters or adds from magazines advertising the draw. I met a fellow a few years back who owned an Auto parts store, and back in the day he received a package from CR, of posters, cardboard stands, and blank entry forms. Unfortunately they were all lost in a flood. I am still hoping that someone out there may still have other articles that I can copy or buy. I am not a computer guru, but if I can figure out how to post pictures of the car I will try after the Holidays. Best of the Season to all.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats cool to have the car that was in the contest. I would also want to document the history of this car if it were mine. By the way, what is CR Industries? And please try to post some photos, I would love to see your car.


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

Honestly, I did not know who CR Industries was until I started checking my car's history. CR is short for Chicago Rawhide, they manufacture seals and bearings etc. Coincidentally, when putting new bearing seals in the GTO I noticed on the box the CR logo. According to a discussion that I had with a fellow at CR who was in charge of the promotion, my car was used to promote their automotive products at trade shows etc. The story goes that in the mid 80's CR sent notices out to all their vendors to keep a look out for a low mileage 65 GTO that they wanted to restore and put on after market parts that CR manufactured. They found a low mileage car in Tulsa and work started in approximately '83. If you look closely at the picture of the car on your card board enry form stand, you will notice that most parts under the hood were chrome plated, you can also see remnants of chrome on the exhaust pipes. Car had it's own semi trailer and display stand, and was transported across the country to be shown at trade and car shows show. Apparently the car won many awards at the various shows. The company had extra posters etc, but prior to my making contact, a few months prior their storage room had just been cleaned and all printed material pertaining to my car was destroyed. In about '86 the car was then raffled off. When parts were bought at Auto Parts stores you had a chance to get an entry form ( these were mounted on the cardboard stand one which you have) that you could fill out and enter the draw. Also forms were avialable in various car magazines. I have a friend that verified that along with .25 and a clipped form he mailed in also had a chance in the draw. I have an original CR Bearings news letter that shows a photo of my car with approx 250,000 entry forms in the trunk. Car eventually was won, then sold to a collector. He in turn stored the car for a number of years and sold to a Classic Car dealer. I just happened to see the car when it arrived at the dealer. I bought the car from the dealer, and it has been in my possession ever since.


----------



## 6T5GOAT (Nov 23, 2008)

Thats a great story and you have a car with a very unique history. A few years ago I bought several raffle tickets for a chance to win a black 65 GTO. The car was being raffled by a church ( I think in Oklahoma) and was restored by a member of the church. There were only about 15,000 tickets being sold for $20.00 each, so the odds were decent. I didn't win the car but for some reason not long after the contest ended I got a call from the pastor. He said the winner didn't want the car and I could buy it for $15,000. The car looked great in the photos but at the time I couldn't afford to get it. I wonder if anyone on this board knows anything about that car? There aren't many GTO's around that were given away as a grand prize in a contest. I can think of the Kelloggs GTO and I think a ThomMcCann GTO.


----------



## hudplane (Feb 9, 2012)

Hi. I'm totally new to chat rooms, but i just registered to reply to this thread. I am the guy who owned and restored this '65 GTO, and then sold it to CR Industries in 1984. I don't have any of the sweepstakes posters, but I do have some history of the car in Oklahoma if you're insterested in that.


----------



## OrbitOrange (Jul 5, 2010)

Subscribing to the coolness of this thread! Loving this story.


----------



## blackplate65 (May 10, 2011)

OrbitOrange said:


> Subscribing to the coolness of this thread! Loving this story.


me too but more because it is a story of a 1965 and okc is where i bought mine also


----------



## olde-goat (Feb 1, 2009)

*CR Industries GTO Giveaway*

I have been traveling and unable to get on to this forum until now. I was pleasantly surprised to get a reply from 'Hudplane' and to find out that he was a past owner of my 65 GTO. I just sent a PM and hopefully get a reply.


----------



## FlambeauHO (Nov 24, 2011)

Cool, let us know what you find out and post some pics!


----------

